
Speculative Probing: Hacking Blind in the Spectre Era [pdf] - based2
https://download.vusec.net/papers/blindside_ccs20.pdf
======
based2
[https://linux.slashdot.org/story/20/09/12/1723224/security-r...](https://linux.slashdot.org/story/20/09/12/1723224/security-
researchers-detail-new-blindside-speculative-execution-attack#comments)

